# AGS/ADGA Nigerians



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Can all AGS Nigerians be registered with ADGA? Is it expensive to do? A Nigerian only reg with AGS couldn't show at an ADGA show right?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You can register them with ADGA if they are AGS registered. It is a bit more expensive with ADGA. Not sure about showing AGS in ADGA shows - sorry.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you need special papers from AGS to show in ADGA shows but yes you can


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i show ags goats in adga all the time with no special papers at all


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> i show ags goats in adga all the time with no special papers at all


Different areas of the country will likely have different "rules" on this so it may be best to contact the district co-ordinater for your district.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry ment to say that if your goat wins you need special papers from AGS to record the win (Grand Champion)

I am only passing on what the breeders here have told me - I personally have not shown in ADGA shows because many judges will refuse to sign the papers for AGS animals and that means that I wasted my entry money, time and energy and got nothing for it


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

You can show an ADGA registered goat with AGS and you can show an AGS registered goat with ADGA - it is in the rules for both assocations and applies for every AGS and ADGA show. Now if you want legs - you need to register with the assocation. AGS does allow 1-2 ADGA legs (I need to look up to see if it is 1 or 2) towards an AGS MCH title if you have the judge sign the paperwork (which you buy from AGS and bring to the show) - most judges I say are willing to sign now. It is nice when shows are dual ADGA and AGS so you do not have to worry about it.

At this years AGS Nationals you had ADGA only standard dairy goats win National Champion (which has been comman with the standard dairy goats) and if you want the win to count for a leg you need to register the goat with AGS but you still get to show.

ADGA is pricer than AGS. 

ADGA fees -
AGS/CGS re-registeration fees: $11 
To register doe kids $9.50
over 30 months $13
Buck kids $15.50
over 24 months $28
(it is cheaper to re-register a buck if you donot mind having AGS in front of the name

AGS - 
Doe/Wether under 30 months 
$4.50 
Doe/Wether 30 months or over $7.00 
Bucks under 24 months $7.00 
Bucks over 24 months $10.00

I register ours with all three - all have pros and cons and it is just a personal choice - but if you are showing you want to be registered with the assocation you are showing with so the legs will count. 

Deidre


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Is there a way to look up AGS goat's pedigree's, like on ADGA? I tried but couldn't find anything. If not,do you know anything about these lines,Irish Whispers,Tiny Angels,and Velvet Acres?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Not at this time - but I know that they are doing alot with their website but not sure if that is something that will be added or not :shrug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Have you tried googling them? I have heard of all those lines.


----------

